
DukLuv – Evented I/O for DukTape - creationix
https://github.com/creationix/dukluv
======
StefanKarpinski
Clever name. Reminds me of The Oatmeal's Operation BearLove [1].

[1] [https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/bearlove-good-cancer-
bad-...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/bearlove-good-cancer-bad--3)

